# Trialer LED light issues



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

check and see if your ground wire is broken or nicked anywhere along the way. If the ground is connected to the trailer and not the plug make sure you have a good connection there. Otherwise just rewire it and that usually always fixes it.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

I will try and do a more thorough inspection on the wire. The trailer sits so low to the ground its hard to get under it. The ground is connected to the plug - not the trailer. Running a new wire sounds like a pain.


----------



## Aintright (Jan 12, 2014)

I had same type issue on my trailer it was a ground issue you just really have to look . I looked three times an finally found problem. Good Luck


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Check for corrosion on your multi-pin plug connector. 

Mine was shot and did some freaky things till I replaced it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Check for corrosion on your multi-pin plug connector.


Many of these pig tails are a plug in kit at the rear of the vehicle- check those for corrosion as well.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I had to clean the ball and the draw bar..and also clean where it was inserted into my hitch to get mine working properly. Lots of rust had built up inside the orifice from salt water launches

That was even after the white wire read Ground properly at the plug...on both ends. ?????? .... 

Trailer lighting can be such a strange mystery. 

Rich


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Net and Duck - thanks for the insight. So truck and trailer are on the newer side and I have checked for corrosion and both seem in great working condition. I still need to check entire wire. crazy wiring issues drive me nuts. There must be something blocking function that I have overlooked.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

rewiring that trailer is easier than u think and will most likely solve your problem if it is a ground issue and if the wires over a few years old it wouldn't hurt to change it anyways, launch your boat at the ramp and swap out the wire in the parking lot ezpz


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Just had the same kind of problems with my trailer. Took it down to the marina where I work, launched the boat then pulled it with the lift and stuck in one of the buildings for a couple of days while I spent a couple evenings after work putting a new wire harness on the trailer. 4 side marker lights and a tail light on each side. Silicone, heat shrink butt connectors, then shrink tube, should be set for quite a while!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

SBC and Islander - thanks for the comments. Investigating this weekend. i will follow up with findings.


----------

